# steerng wheel not center



## 04m6gto (Feb 4, 2007)

hey guys! i've noticed that my steering wheel is not centered but the front wheels are wearing perfect.does anyone have any ideas what would couse this.:confused


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

04m6gto said:


> hey guys! i've noticed that my steering wheel is not centered but the front wheels are wearing perfect.does anyone have any ideas what would couse this.:confused


*
Yes... When aligning the front end, your steering wheel was not centered when the procedure was done. If your steering wheel was off center and locked in that way and the alignment was done your steering wheel will remain that way.. 

The way to correct this is to have it realigned and the steering wheel postioned correct. 

This is a pet peeve for me...if the steering wheel is not perfect it drives me nuts.... I did have my dealer realign my car in the past because of this...

Take your car back and show the service adviser this and have the car realigned. *


----------



## hardball75006 (Aug 4, 2006)

GTO judge said:


> *
> Yes... When aligning the front end, your steering wheel was not centered when the procedure was done. If your steering wheel was off center and locked in that way and the alignment was done your steering wheel will remain that way..
> 
> The way to correct this is to have it realigned and the steering wheel postioned correct.
> ...


+1 I just had my car aligned and had to bring it back so they could center the steering wheel.


----------



## 04m6gto (Feb 4, 2007)

*steering wheel*

thanks for the info i will do that after vacation.:cheers


----------



## TR GTO (Mar 17, 2007)

GTO judge said:


> *
> Yes... When aligning the front end, your steering wheel was not centered when the procedure was done. If your steering wheel was off center and locked in that way and the alignment was done your steering wheel will remain that way..
> 
> The way to correct this is to have it realigned and the steering wheel postioned correct.
> ...


I had a vehicle that I had aligned and I had them take the car back three times until they had the wheel perfectly straight.


----------

